# Smith and Wesson J-Frame .22 snub nose Model 34



## BigChessie (Mar 12, 2005)

Can anyone provide me with some in-hand information? I have a chance to pick one up but don't anything about it. I did some searchs and all I could really come up with was a value around $500-600. I was hoping someone may have owned one or has one and could tell me what they think/thought of it. Thanks! BC


----------

